# Démission et régularisation: Besoin d’aide à nouveau



## Leonie9 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J’ai posté un message il y a quelques jours concernant la régularisation de salaire. Pour moi, les parents déduisaient les absences pour convenance personnelle de leur enfant.
Suite à vos réponses qui m’ont confortées dans mon raisonnement, je leur ai demandé de faire de nouveaux calculs et de me les montrer afin de les comparer aux miens. Une nouvelle fois, les parents employeurs ne m’ont pas montré leurs calculs et ont modifié le dernier bulletin de salaire.
Précédemment, pour eux, il n’y avait aucune régularisation à faire. Maintenant, ils trouvent une régularisation de 5€11…
Pouvez-vous m’aider concernant le calcul de la régularisation?
Impossible de vous envoyer mon tableau.

J'ai comparé les heures notées au contrat (46.25h/sem) avec les heures mensualisées notées sur les bulletins de salaire.
Semaine 1: 27.25h (semaine d'adaptation)
S2: 43.25h (-3h absence de l'ass mat)
S3:46.25h
S4: 46.25h
......
S11: 27.75h (2jours sans solde de l'ass.mat)
S12: 37h (1 jour sans solde de l'ass. mat)
......
S18: 44.50h (-1.75h abs de l'ass mat).....
ceci jusqu'à S22 (jeudi soir fin de contrat): 37h
J'obtiens 956.75heures. Cela correspond à A.

B correspond aux heures notées sur les bulletins de salaires. 
Janvier: 156h Février:174h Mars:146h Avril:174h Mai: 174h Juin:19h 
B=843h

Donc A-B = 113.75h à multiplier par le taux horaire pour trouver la régularisation.

Qu’en pensez-vous?
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.


----------



## Leonie9 (11 Juillet 2022)

Je précise que les heures déduites pour absence de l’assistante maternelle, ou adaptation ou fin de contrat, ont été déduites selon la méthode de la CCN (et non au réel Biensur) sur les heures mensualisées qui apparaissent sur les bulletins de salaire. 
En vous remerciant


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pour pouvoir vous aider plus, il faudrait que vous nous indiquiez votre mensualisation. 
Les jours d'accueils et les horaires.


----------



## Leonie9 (11 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup.
J’accueillais l’enfant sur 45 semaines, 5 jours par semaine 9,25h/jour.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

OK, donc votre mensualisation était basée sur 173.43h
JANVIER : travaillées : 163 heures,  mensu 173.43 -22 H abs = 151.43 différence : 11.57h
FEVRIER : 4 *46.25 = 185h mensu 173.43 = =11.57h
MARS : 212.75h   - (3*9.25) = 185h   173.43-(3*9.25) = 145.50 = 39.50h
AVRIL 194.25 H - 173.25 =21h
MAI : 201.75 173.75 -1.75 = 172h = 29.75h
JUIN : 18.50h = 173.50- 186h =-12.50        (18.50-12.50) = 6h

TOTAL, sauf erreur de ma part : 11.557 + 11.57 +39.50+21+ 29.75+6 =119.39H

Voilà mes calculs selon les données que vous avez transmises.

Le plus simple est de faire une récap mensuelle

Colonne A : heures réellement faites (sans remettre en cause les termes du contrat)
Colonne B : heures payées (mensualisation - heures d'absence)
Colonne C : différence entre les deux.


----------



## Leonie9 (11 Juillet 2022)

Je vous remercie beaucoup d’avoir pris le temps de m’aider dans ces calculs.
Vous trouvez quelques heures de plus que moi.
Dans tous les cas, il s’agit bien d’une régularisation positive, à mon avantage. Cela me soulage, car à force on n’y comprend plus rien!
Je ne comprends pas comment les parents employeurs trouvent une régularisation de 5€11….

Merci beaucoup @GénéralMétal1988


----------

